# ICD-9 code for clinical depression



## smckinney (Oct 16, 2012)

Would anyone happen to know the ICD-9 code for clinical depression? 

If you happen to have any references (i.e., coding clinic or coding guidelines) regarding this, please share. Thanks, this is appreciated.


----------



## lorrpb (Oct 16, 2012)

Depression NOS, 311 per ICD-9 index. Is there any further documentation?


----------



## smckinney (Oct 19, 2012)

He has a plan for the depression, but only terms it as "clinical depression."


----------



## MnTwins29 (Oct 24, 2012)

*May be MDD*

According to DSM-IV, a diagnosis of "clinical depression" may be classified as Major Depressive Disorder.   This is a good link to read the description and whether it would fit this definition:

http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Clinical_depression


----------



## smckinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok Lance. Thank you for this information.


----------

